# Is it ok to feed cats ground beef????



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

I was thinking of cooking my cats some ground beef as a treat for them. Does anyone know of any reason why I shouldnt?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I occasionally give Noodles, Star, and Momo bits of raw ground beef as a treat. They love it! Midnight and Lucky will eat it, but only if I sprinkle a bit of Parmesan cheese on it first. Of course now when I go into the kitchen, I have three cat-shaped shadows following me...LOL


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

thanks for the reply I think my cats will enjoy it


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sure - anything in moderation. As a treat it's fine just not as a full meal because it does not have the nutritional value needed. It's be like eating a steak for dinner with no sides.

Try a bit raw, too. Whenever I make turkey burgers or cook chicken I always offer a few nibbles of raw. Sometimes they love it, sometimes I get the nose turned up.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Every time I make anything with ground beef, which is only about once or twice a month, I'm not really fond of it, but every time I do, Stephano and Taffy, my boys, are right there. I break open the package, and there they are. I give them each a little smidge of the raw beef, well, one little smidge for Taffy, and two or three for Stephano, since he is a little pig who is not satisfied with one little bite. I do this all the time, and it doesn't seem to affect them at all. They are canned food eaters normally, but I think this small treat of beef is Ok. I do the same thing with steak, they get a few bits of that too, which also sends them into a frenzy


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

I would think it is ok since there is a raw food called Blue Ridge Beef that my cats get.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

I always thought that raw ground beef was dangerous--I mean, obviously not raw chicken level dangerous, but still not safe. 

Granted I don't consume animal products, but I was under the impression that due to the physical act of grinding, the chance of consuming dangerous bacteria is increased, as whatever was on the surface, is now mixed throughout. I suppose the chance of contracting something bad is low, if hopefully best practices were used in the procurement.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Cats stomachs are able to handle the higher bacteria levels in meat. They're supposed to eat raw meat... and, as they cache stuff for later in the wild, they can obviously stand the little bit more bacteria in ground beef than steak or something. I wouldn't hesitate to give raw meat to my cat, in any form (except bad)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I do feed my guys bits of raw when Im cooking, but I don't give them ground raw meat. 

I worry about the bacteria load in it beign too high.

I do pull bits of it aside (so they don't get any seasonings) and make a little meat ball for each and cook it up in the toaster oven for them.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

I would also be concerned with parasites. Raw ground beef can have a lot of parasites in it along with plenty of bacteria.

Edited to add: I just don't trust the meat industry. If you can find a good local or organic source, I bet that would be great for cats.


----------

